# How can I troubleshoot high packet loss?



## Bradcny (Oct 21, 2010)

I will post links to tests I ran on both packet loss and download/upload speed. My speed looks good, but I am concerned about the packet loss. Any ideas?



http://speedtest.net/result/1310604760.png


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

Is this consistent? It may have been a one time thing due to line noise.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

Try different servers if this is consistent then I would connect a computer directly to your router and test again. If you get the same results then you need to get your ISP involved. If you don't then you need to add in a device at a time and figure out which one is the cause. This could be as simple as a network setting (like full duplex) which can make a world of difference.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

"Bradcny" said:


> I will post links to tests I ran on both packet loss and download/upload speed. My speed looks good, but I am concerned about the packet loss. Any ideas?
> 
> http://www.pingtest.net
> 
> http://speedtest.net/result/1310604760.png


If you get a high (or any) packet loss return on your test you should contact your Internet provider immediately. I get them occasionally and it's always been the provider's fault. Not that they admit it each time, but I keep calling, and they finally send someone out to check, and each time it's been their equipment that's screwed up. They can also check your packet loss from their computers and they get the same readings you do.

Packet loss will really screw up your Internet devices.

Rich

Sent from my iPad2 using DBSTalk


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Agreed. High packet loss is usually on their end not yours.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> Agreed. High packet loss is usually on their end not yours.


Cablevision is pretty quick to respond to packet loss problems. Thing is, their CSRs don't have much of an idea what's going on in the field.

During one of the worst packet loss periods a Cablevision supervisor stopped by my house and told me he had noted that I was supposed to get a tech out to my house to check on my packet loss issue and he had canceled the tech visit. He told me that he had five trucks out trying to find out what was going on and that everybody in my area was suffering the same packet loss issue as I was. Took them two days or so, then it was cleared up.

Rich


----------

